# Family portraits



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place.

I'm looking for a photographer in the Sugar Land area to do a family photo for my 1 year wedding anniversary. I want the whole family in it, even the dogs, and of course our 2 month old daughter, and my four year old son. So the grand total will be me, my wife, two kids, and two dogs. I'm not necessarily looking for a professional, just someone who can do a really great portrait. If anyone is interested please email me at [email protected], or you can call me on my cell at 713-502-6126. I'm currently offshore, and won't be home until Wednesday, so please leave a voicemail if you call, as my phone has no signal in the middle of the Gulf. Thanks in advance for any and all help.

Thanks, Kevin Dylla


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

My3peas (Christy) on this forum would be an excellent choice if you can get her. Her portrait work is outstanding.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I second my3peas. (Christy) go here for her information and contact number.

----> HERE <----


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Awwwwe  Thanks guys


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

*3peas*

Very nice. Kudos!


----------

